# What breeds are my chicks?



## kklove2018 (Jan 26, 2013)

I just got these chicks and I was told they are bantams, but what breed do you think they are??


----------



## shoughc (Mar 15, 2013)

They might be this:http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/phoenix.html. But I do not know.


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Where did you get them?


----------



## BirdManSamiJD (Sep 19, 2012)

The one with the brown stripe down the head is probably a Partridge Cochin, it looks just like that in day-old babies when thay arrived in the standard-sized Patridge Cochins I got this past June. 
The solid light-colored bird is gonna probably be... white-ish , although I cannot tell what breed it will turn out to be since afterall, most chicks can tend to start out looking white-ish just like it.
Either Way ~ Best Of Luck To Ya!!


----------



## CKMatthews (Oct 15, 2013)

The one that's colored like a "chipmunk" is probably an easter egger/americana; all of mine that looked like that turned out to lay a variety of colored eggs the other I am not sure!


----------



## avis67 (Oct 27, 2013)

The chick with the v stripe down the head can't be a Cochin because there are no feathered legs. The chick could be a Pheonix, Welsummer, Dorking, there are many chicks that look the same as the striped one so it's hard to tell until they are a few months older.


----------

